# Tight schedules but how to be better in Karate



## CorrosiveRain (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello Everybody !

This is my first post, so something about my self. I am 32 "old", and I have practiced Goju Ryu now for eight months. Currently on yellow, but I had a orange one back 10 years ago (in Goju also, but I took a fresh start).

I have a problem with tight schedules. 
At the moment I can only take one week lesson in a week (the club offers three times in a week) and I know one time for week is not enough.

I have been practicing on my own at home, but I am not sure 1. what should I do, 2. how long and 3. how often. Plus, I do not have a partner to train with, I live about 15 miles away from my club dojo.
I am not looking tips like "I must be a black belt in three years", but more like tips and opinions to get the game better. Something that has a positive effect on to my karate.

Thanks for your reply and opinions, they are all very welcome !


----------



## Buka (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome to MT, CorrosiveRain.

Lots of good info on this forum, lots of experienced opinions, too. Stick around, I'm sure you'll get both. Plus - we all love talking chop.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 21, 2016)

CorrosiveRain said:


> Hello Everybody !
> 
> This is my first post, so something about my self. I am 32 "old", and I have practiced Goju Ryu now for eight months. Currently on yellow, but I had a orange one back 10 years ago (in Goju also, but I took a fresh start).
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with 1 time a week; it just takes longer to get where you are going.

What you should do is ask your sensei.  However, I suspect your sensei will tell you to work on your basic exercises (kihon) and patterns (kata) at home on your days not in the dojo.  A typical kata takes 1-2 minutes to perform, so most people can find the time to practice them IF THEY WANT IT BAD ENOUGH.

You do not need a partner to train kihon and kata.  As you advance, you can also practice shadow boxing at home, and if you want to invest in training material, you can get a heavy bag, build a makiwara, etc; make sure your sensei knows and approves of course.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nothing wrong with 1 time a week; it just takes longer to get where you are going.
> 
> What you should do is ask your sensei.  However, I suspect your sensei will tell you to work on your basic exercises (kihon) and patterns (kata) at home on your days not in the dojo.  A typical kata takes 1-2 minutes to perform, so most people can find the time to practice them IF THEY WANT IT BAD ENOUGH.
> 
> ...



Every point I was going to make was what Bill said. Practice your kata.  Practice your kihon.  If you do line drills in class, practice the ones your teacher typically has you do.

A heavy bag is a great idea.  I can usually only get to the dojo twice a week.  Whenever I have spare time away from work and my family and can't get to the dojo, I hit the heavy bag at my local YMCA.  I'd buy one, but I have no place to put it currently.

The best advice I can give is ask your Sensei.  He/she will know where you should focus your attention and should be able to suggest specific things to do on your own.  Don't be afraid to ask; teachers love that you want to improve despite your inability to attend more classes.


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 21, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> A heavy bag is a great idea.  I can usually only get to the dojo twice a week.  Whenever I have spare time away from work and my family and can't get to the dojo, I hit the heavy bag at my local YMCA.  I'd buy one, but I have no place to put it currently.



A bag is a great idea and if you can't hang it inside, maybe outside would be an option? I built one like the one in the vid below and have a bag in the yard. It works well. Only drawback is that you can't move too much over on the sides.... I used 12 foot boards and longer poles would fix that I'm sure.


----------



## CorrosiveRain (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, thanks everyone ! 

I have a makiwara at home, I have had it for month now. Perhaps I'll have to get a heavy bag also. I liked the outdoor training idea from Flatfis. 
Yesterday evening after my class, I asked from my Sensei that what should I train at home, and he pointed three things, makiwara (Sensei told me to put preasure on the makiwara about 2s after impact, but no arm extending), kata (Seinsei told to go really low speed and try to correct arm positions) and light moving in and out (Sensei told that seek something like what great champion Ali had. Move lightly around your opponent and strike from good balance).

I think that I will start to train as often as I can at home, shorter or longer time. Perhaps the used time is not the best key, but how to use it.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 22, 2016)

Honestly? You're 8 months in… you're still at the point where you're getting used to a new way of moving. Just follow your instructors advice, and practice what you can when you can. I teach one night a week, and, provided the student is training at home, that's fine… I have other systems I train in where I get to my instructor every 4 months or so for a few days… so I have to be practicing between that!


----------



## Human Makiwara (Jul 6, 2016)

Just try to squeeze those Kata and basics in throughout the day when you have 5 min. Work out and Condition at least every other day. You are going to be the determining factor in your advancement and progression at this point. When your sensei gives you comments on your kata or a technique try writing it down. Later, work that critique and try to improve. Keep at it. Never give up.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> A heavy bag is a great idea.  I can usually only get to the dojo twice a week.  Whenever I have spare time away from work and my family and can't get to the dojo, I hit the heavy bag at my local YMCA.  I'd buy one, but I have no place to put it currently.


You might want to look into getting Torso Bob which takes up less space to set up than a heavy bag unless you hang your heavy bag from the ceiling.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> A bag is a great idea and if you can't hang it inside, maybe outside would be an option? I built one like the one in the vid below and have a bag in the yard. It works well. Only drawback is that you can't move too much over on the sides.... I used 12 foot boards and longer poles would fix that I'm sure.


The problem with an outdoor bag is that its exposed to the elements. I sometimes use outdoor bags myself but they might not last as long.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 9, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> You might want to look into getting Torso Bob which takes up less space to set up than a heavy bag unless you hang your heavy bag from the ceiling.



I used to own a BOB.  I liked it, but wouldn't buy one again.  I'd go for a Wavemaster XXL instead if I had the room.  The bag at my Y is a Wavemaster XXL, and it's far better IMO.  Both have inherent drawbacks though.  I have my eye on an Outslayer bag to put in my basement, but I've got to wait until my tenants clear out space.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

So why do you like Wavemaster better than BOB? One of the things I like about BOB is that its shaped like a person.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 9, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> I used to own a BOB.  I liked it, but wouldn't buy one again.  I'd go for a Wavemaster XXL instead if I had the room.  The bag at my Y is a Wavemaster XXL, and it's far better IMO.  Both have inherent drawbacks though.  I have my eye on an Outslayer bag to put in my basement, but I've got to wait until my tenants clear out space.



Why do you prefer the WaveMaster?
Personally, I think prefer BOB, for two reasons.
1 - I like to have anatomical targets to aim for.
2 - BOB is firmer, and the impact is closer to that of a human body. The wavemaster, being softer, is certainly a better option if you're just starting your conditioning and need the extra give on impact.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> So why do you like Wavemaster better than BOB? One of the things I like about BOB is that its shaped like a person.


I like to work around a WaveMaster. Bob doesn't let me practice hitting and moving quite as much.

I also like to get a few inches closer for some strikes than Bob's wide base lets me get.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I like to work around a WaveMaster. Bob doesn't let me practice hitting and moving quite as much.
> 
> I also like to get a few inches closer for some strikes than Bob's wide base lets me get.



Those and a few more...

I can hit the Wavemaster XXL a lot harder than BOB without it getting knocked over.  I haven't had them side by side to prove this, but it's what it seems to be.  

With a Wavemaster XXL, I can kick significantly lower, such as opponent's calf height.  I like to mix thigh kicks in with my punches in combinations; can't do that with BOB.

BOB definitely has it's pros.  It's a tool, like everything else.  It excels at waist up target practice.  The Wavemaster XXL with the dots helps somewhat, but it's not nearly as good at it.  But the Wavemaster's pros easily outweigh the cons to me.

Everyone's different and like what they like.  If I could, I'd have a hanging Muay Thai bag and a BOB.   Best bet would be to have a hanging full body sized BOB.  There's 5 ft body shaped heavy bags out there, but I haven't seen one in person to have an opinion.


----------



## CDR_Glock (Nov 12, 2016)

I have two Bobs: Big Bob XL and Big Bob.  I also have a Heavy Bag, and a I have a  Large Century Versys bag.  

As for a Makiwara, I have a canvas bag filled with iron pellets.  I strike it while I'm driving in the car (hammer, palm, backfist, fist, ridge hand).  It helps with easing the thoughts and stresses of driving in traffic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

